# Pressed wood cabinets



## Killam & Sons (Feb 14, 2012)

Last night I went to look at a job. They want me to paint their kitchen cabinets. The home was built in 1986 and the cabinets are this pressed wood with a thin paper veneer. Right off I thought about applying BIN. But, I read of a couple of fella's who applied BIN to such cabinets and the veneer peeled right off. Has anyone else worked with this style of cabinet? And what did you do?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Killam & Sons said:


> Last night I went to look at a job. They want me to paint their kitchen cabinets. The home was built in 1986 and the cabinets are this pressed wood with a thin paper veneer. Right off I thought about applying BIN. But, I read of a couple of fella's who applied BIN to such cabinets and the veneer peeled right off. Has anyone else worked with this style of cabinet? And what did you do?


Bin should work...but i always try a test spot before I get in to deep.....it's easier to fix a small spot then a whole kitchen


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just reading about using Gardz on MDF- might work here' or at least worth an experiment.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Press board junk. cheap fall apart stuff painting them is going to be like polishing a turd. Even though it will be all nice and shiny it is still a turd.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Try and sell them new cabinet doors. You can get mdf raised panels for around $40 a door. No way I would even consider painting paper laminate.


----------



## Do-Honey (Feb 20, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Press board junk. cheap fall apart stuff painting them is going to be like polishing a turd. Even though it will be all nice and shiny it is still a turd.


ROFL! I use to say something like that when I did maintenance.. "You can only polish a turd so fine before it falls apart in your hand." 

It may cost more to paint that stuff than to buy new doors. You can go over on time easy on junk like that. figure your time then add 25-50% more time.. or you may not make jack per hour if an issue comes up (veneer peeling). 

If you can get the veneer to peel off you might have better luck skimming it with wood putty. I Fixed a bad paint job on that stuff once but got luck and the paint and veneer peeled right off. Took 20m to have 12 doors stripped. The edges is what can be the worst part it takes time to putty, dry and sand. I did them a few hours a night for a week and keep other jobs going. I don't plan on doing another job like that again, next time I'm asked Ill advise and pass. 

Good luck

b


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Try and sell them new cabinet doors. You can get mdf raised panels for around $40 a door. No way I would even consider painting paper laminate.


Definitely a good idea. To the right customer. Have to sell the cost of installing hinges on a new door as well. Someone looking to polish a turd isn't going to fork the dough to have someone set new hinges in my experience so far.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Definitely a good idea. To the right customer. Have to sell the cost of installing hinges on a new door as well. Someone looking to polish a turd isn't going to fork the dough to have someone set new hinges in my experience so far.


When you compare the cost of replacing the cabinets it helps.

Edit also wanted to add that if you ever need someone to do new style hidden hinges give me a call John. I have a very good cabinet guy who will do them for a very good price. In fact I get on him for not charging enough, he is a master craftsman and could get away with double his rates.


----------



## HSpencer (Jan 21, 2012)

These cabinets sound like some of those similarly built screw together furniture by Saunders and some others. Like the el cheapo desks and computer stands and the TV entertainment stands, etc. This construction is junk and should be outlawed. The best place for it is in the dumpster. 
The HO could just go to Lowe's and get some real wood cabinets (at least the frame and doors are wood) and it is not rocket science to tear out the old junk and install them, and be way money ahead. You could stain/finish prior to install and the whole thing, while a bit more costly would be better than trying to save the existing junk.
But, with the economy, people have to do what they have to do.


----------

